# Game 41 Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Anyone else waking up early for this shoot out?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

I will be viewing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*



Jamel Irief said:


> Anyone else waking up early for this shoot out?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



This is awesome. Had no idea it's a morning game. Perfect way to kill time until the playoffs. Go Lakers!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Yeah, Porn very much likes an early game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Go Lakers!
I fully expect Nick Young to come back and score 30!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*



Porn Player said:


> Yeah, Porn very much likes an early game.


Yeah but early for us is like afternoon tea time for you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Eight lead changes in the first seven minutes of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Kendall Marshall dishing the ball well in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Man, our defense is terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

36-29 Raptors after one quarter.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Raptors shooting OVER .700FG% and .8003P%.
It's gonna be a looooooong game.
F! our defense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Patterson is killing us. Raptors on a 20-5 run. Up 15.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

For the Lakers to have ANY chance of winning a game, Pau and Kendall have to play 40 minutes a game. And that's not gonna happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Ok, you guys need to trade Pau. What's the point of keeping him right now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Make it a 24-5 run now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Lol at Pau Gasol airballing a jumper.
Being guarded by Hayes, no less.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Kendall Marshall probably didn't realize when the wizards cut him he'd be on a nba roster again a month later where he was the only player capable if dribbling. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Lead back down to 7.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

This game just keep switching back and forth. 

Patrick Patterson seems to be the difference. That and Lowry and DD can hit jumpers when they're needed.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Pau is schooling my little Lithuanian coddammit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

I'm AMAZED we're only down 4 points at the half!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

What a crappy game. The Raptors are playing like shit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Somehow we're only down 4 at halftime after being down by 19. But you just know our 3rd quarter collapse is coming.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*

Need swagger to start schooling his Trojan successor in the 2nd half. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross just made Kendall Marshall look like Kendall Marshall.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's so easy to score on these Lakers. Wow.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Embarrassing 3rd quarter so far. And i bet it's gonna get even worse.
Lakers defense resides in "let them shoot and hope they fail".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Unlike Williams, R. Kelly isn't afraid to put it on the floor and get in the paint. He don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*



Basel said:


> Somehow we're only down 4 at halftime after being down by 19. But you just know our 3rd quarter collapse is coming.



Yup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This team is so up and down. Now we're down 3.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

That's more like it! 
3 point game!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> It's so easy to score on these Lakers. Wow.


It's not that difficult to score on my Raptors today either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game. Crazy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God I wish we were in the east. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This game is ugly. 

Chuck Hayes destroying Pau is good fun though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a tough, tough shot by Young.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

1 point game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like we're in for a close finish.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Vasquez you sneaky mother, yes!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a ridiculous play by R. Kelly.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

4 point lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Marshall has another double digit assist game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What the hell is going on?? Lakers up 4!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ryan Kelly!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like how the Raptors are getting schooled by Fredrick Kelly. That's hilarious.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big made free throws for R. Kelly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lowry killing us late.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SWAGTACULAR


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R. Kelly believes he can fly


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didn't Justin Bieber invent the word Swaggy?

I hate Nick Young. I hate his face. 

I just don't like the guy.


Oh, and Chuck Hayes is ****ing fat.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Didn't Justin Bieber invent the word Swaggy?
> 
> I hate Nick Young. I hate his face.
> 
> ...


Gary Neal is better


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young bailed out there. Free throws coming up. Looks like we're winning the one, boys.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nick Young!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gary Neal is better
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Truth.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Piece of shit call. 

Piece of shit Raptors.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I've got a huge man crush on Nick Young.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is it just me or was the one dude hosting the pregame studio show, and now Jammie Maggio is sitting there with her huge ass?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Piece of shit call.
> 
> Piece of shit Raptors.


Show some respect, they're the craptors. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If swagger makes these two he passes xaiver for a single game season high. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 41 Los Angeles lakers @ Toronto raptors*



PauloCatarino said:


> Go Lakers!
> I fully expect Nick Young to come back and score 30!


Lol. Almost nailed it.

Great coming-from-behind win for the Lakers.

I'm shocked!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Does this mean we are on Miami/Indiana's level as well?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke said:


> Does this mean we are on Miami/Indiana's level as well?



Obviously.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Luke said:


> Does this mean we are on Miami/Indiana's level as well?


:laugh:

I'm surprised it's taking this long to give me some heat. 

I'm not even going to defend my stance right now, I'm pissed at such a weak effort.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Porn Player said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm surprised it's taking this long to give me some heat.
> 
> I'm not even going to defend my stance right now, I'm pissed at such a weak effort.


Just messing with you bro. It's a long season shit happens


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R Kelly no longer trapped in the closet


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ryan Kelly starting to shine. It's only two games, but I hope he can keep it up. I have been hoping he would get some minutes because I think he will do well in DAT's offense.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

good win for the lakers , amazing game for nick young!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win!! We may have something with Kelly and Marshall.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers players grades:

Pau: B+
Meeks: C
Wes: C
Marshall: B
Kelly: A-

Young (6th man): A+
Bench: B-

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1929066-los-angeles-lakers-vs-toronto-raptors-postgame-grades-and-analysis-for-la


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R. Kelly


----------

